

PyGameZine issue0 launches. The zine by pygame developers. - illumen
http://www.pygamezine.com/

======
mofle
Recommended improvements: \- Preview of the current magazine. I would never
buy before I knew what it was. \- The site design takes me back to my first
website in the early nineties. If you don't know how to design, then just use
something like Twitter Bootstrap. \- And most important, why should I buy
this? This should be explained succinctly on the site.

~~~
ineedtosleep
Agreed. A sample page or two would help me decide if I'd buy this. As of right
now, however, I wouldn't spend a dime on it as nearly everything on the page
is useless to a Python newbie who's interested in game programming like me.

------
sidmitra
It seems like a pretty interesting time to be a game dev. Lot's of game
competition, stuff like Humble bundle coming up on HN this past year, not to
mention rise of all the app stores. I really liked the store that rolls out
with Ubuntu(aka software center), it has some pretty neat Indie games that you
can buy. Some of them you might already know from the humble bundles.

I'm trying to build a dribble for game devs. If any game devs are interested,
they can sign up at <http://metroia.com>

Here's the original reddit post that inspired me to start working on it on the
side:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/l9wdv/ask_gamedev_i...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/l9wdv/ask_gamedev_is_there_any_interest_in_a_site_like/)

